

Davos 2015: Harvard’s Joseph Nye on China Relations - adampludwig
http://techonomy.com/2015/01/wef-davos-2015-hub-culture-interview-professor-joseph-nye/

======
o0-0o
I can't believe Mr. Nye believes that China's relations with it's neighbors
are improving. Japan defense spending at highest levels since WWII, US shift
to Pacific theater, disputes with virtually every neighbor about islands
outside of the first ring, and on an on.

